# Fallo en el arranque de mi PC



## santes (Dic 19, 2011)

*Hola que tal a todos*

_El problema es el siguiente : 
_
Desde hace unos días mi PC viene fallando, mas concretamente desde que probé un circuito de mis practicas de electrónica en el puerto serial usándolo de hyperterminal. Pero cuando hice las pruebas nada fallo, todo salio bien. El problema siguió después, porque al encenderla, se ponía la pantalla azul de Windows y me avisaba que había ocurrido un error, algo sobre el disco duro, pues la apague y al siguiente día, todo funciono de maravilla. Hasta la siguiente semana que volví ha hacer pruebas en el puerto serial, todas la pruebas salieron bien. Y cuando quise volver a Encenderla, ahora si ya no se que le paso, porque el botón de encendido esta prendido, el Ventilador Cooler se oye muy forzado, pero el monitor no enciende y cuando trato de encenderlo manualmente enciende pero inmediatamente se apaga, supongo que es porque no detecta que la computadora este encendida, Lo mismo pasa con el mause, es óptico y aunque esta conectado a la PC encendida el mause no enciende. No se que le ha pasado al equipo, el teclado tampoco enciende, es como si todos los puertos estuvieran muertos, como si hubiese un error en el arranque y no pasara de ahí la lectura del disco, no estoy seguro de que es lo que le pasa, Muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Dic 19, 2011)

Prueba con otra fuente para empezar.

.-


----------



## djwash (Dic 19, 2011)

Debe ser el trifoco, o el chipiristor, o quizas el centrifico...

Con el minimo de datos que das, apenas sabemos que tiene una pc con problemas, cuesta ayudar asi, estaria bueno que dieras mas datos, como algunas especificaciones de la pc, en algunos casos puese ser relevante...

Por otro lado, cada cuanto tiempo le haces limpieza al pc, cada un mes? tres meses? seis meses? un año¿ dos años¿ se ensucia y la cambias?

Bien por lo de la fuente, revisa en busca de capacitores inflados...


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 19, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Debe ser el trifoco, o el chipiristor, o quizas el centrifico....



Jejeje... Me causó gracia el mensaje.... 

Por lo que dices, puede que hayas roto el mother (placa madre), ya que cada ves que hacías pruebas con el puerto serie, se ocurría un problema (mas allá de que siga funcionando en el momento).

Prueba lo que dijeron, pero antes, mira el mother en busca de capacitores inflados (o reventados), o resistencias quemadas, o pistas rotas.

Saludos, avisa del progreso, y pon un poco más de info.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Dic 23, 2011)

santes saludos comprueba si la fuente esta bien desconecta todos los conectores de la placa y pruebala aparte con un multimetro para ver si tiene los voltajes correctos, no esta de mas que la destapes y mires si tienes filtros soplados. (esta prueba se realiza uniendo el cable verde y el cable negro del lado con un click o alambre)
si la fuente esta OK desconecta de la placa las memorias ram y conecta de nuevo la fuente a la placa sin conectar el disco duro y la unidad de DVD tanto de la corriente y de los conectores ide y sata (es decir prueba solo la placa y la fuente), al desconectar las memoria la placa dara unos pitidos por un elemento llamado( speaker) si no lo tiene consigue uno y conectalo si suena eso quere decir que la placa esta ok de la fuente y del procesador, limpia las memorias es los pines brillantes que entran el la placa con borrador de nata y aparte con una lija fina las ranuras de la placa donde entran la memorias ram, si tienes otras memorias con esas mejor.

Suerte


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Dic 23, 2011)

> y aparte con una lija fina las ranuras de la placa donde entran la memorias ram


De donde sacan estas locas ideas ????
Lo maximo permitido para una limpieza de los muelles de contacto del zocalo de RAM es usar alcohol isopropilico con friccion suave adecuada incluso por allí he leido alguno que hasta aconsejaba lubricar con aceite ultra fino tipo W40, pero pasar lija ?????

Por favor, basta de recetas de medico brujo.
.-


----------



## djwash (Dic 23, 2011)

Uh que loco, se me escapo esa...

Si algun dia un "tecnico" le hace eso a mi mother (me salio $800) le doy 800 patadas en la retaguardia, y lo paseo a trompadas 800 metros, en serio, por desgraciado, eso es una idea muy loca, no pensaran que las limaduras de cobre se pueden meter entre los pines de cualquier componente y adios placa sin razon...

Que suerte que hasta el dia de hoy no tengo que llevar nada a ningun tecnico, uno nunca sabe...


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Dic 23, 2011)

En realidad se trata de un baño electroquimico de oro, antes algunos venían con contactos plateados pero generaban con el oro de los DIMMs, una especie de corrosión galvanica al ser un metal mas noble que el otro, por lo cual se terminó dejando el oro como unico material de recubrimiento.
El muelle en sí creo que es de una aleación de bronce ya que el cobre pierde fácilmente su capacidad de tensión con el tiempo.

.-


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Dic 23, 2011)

compañeros djwash y Ferdinando12 se nota que no han tenido que lidiar con motherboard con minusculos rasgos de sulfatacion en los bancos de memoria, cuando comento de utilizar una lija fina es evidente que no tenga grano grueso en el papel, la liga fina se usa para pulir no para desbastar y le comente esto al amigo con el fin que el me respondiera y me preguntara el procedimiento y aclararle mas si asi lo necesita pero para ustedes para aclarar sus dudas el procedimiento es el siguiente:
1. conseguir una lija fina (la mas fina grano de 240 a 400) y la desbastas mas doblandola por la mitad firiccionando ambas caras hasta que quede casi en papel.
2. recortar un pedazo EJ: 3 cm X 3 cm.
3. Hacer 4 dobleces dejando visibles las caras con el grano fino de la lija.
4. ultimo paso introducir de igual manera en todo el banco de memoria de ariba hacia abajo la lija una sola vez si el banco de memoria se ve nuevo.

por un pequeño punto de sulfatacion en los bancos de memoria el pc no sirve se te reinicia, no te da video o por falso contacto se te quema memoria y banco por recalentamiento (esto lo digo por esperiencia) les mostraria fotos pero creo que es entendible.



Saludos


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Dic 24, 2011)

El procedimiento lo conozco, lo que simplemente no lo aplico en un computador.
Las veces que se me presentó el caso lo resolví con un cepillo de dientes y alcohol isopropilico para no barrer el baño de oro, un procedimiento de esmeril sobre contactos tan minusculos es una solucion demasiado "hard" y ni hablemos de los residuos.

Hace algo mas de 25 años que reparo estos aparatos y no lo he hecho una sola vez, cuando se presenta corrosión galvánica no es mucho lo que se puede hacer, ejerzo un pequeño trabajo mecánico con el alcohol y la escoba dental, y cuando simplemente ha sido tierra acumulada que se ha humedecido y creado una "especie" de sulfatación ha sido mas fácil aún la limpieza.


> al desconectar las memoria la placa dara unos pitidos por un elemento llamado( speaker)


Tal vez tu entrenamiento nos supera y sabes hacer finamente el trabajo mecánico de remoción sin peligro para la pequeñísima tolerancia de esos contactos pero yo no soy tan experto y menos creer que una persona a la que le estoy explicando que los PC tienen un elemento llamado speaker vaya a tener la maestría necesaria para tal tarea.

Si entraras a trabajar como tecnico en un taller de reparaciones de PC, quisiera verte pasandole lija a los contactos y explicándole a tu jefe entre la formidable pateadura, que eso es lo debido.

.-


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 24, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Debe ser el trifoco, o el chipiristor, o quizas el centrifico...
> 
> Con el minimo de datos que das, apenas sabemos que tiene una pc con problemas, cuesta ayudar asi, estaria bueno que dieras mas datos, como algunas especificaciones de la pc, en algunos casos puese ser relevante...
> 
> ...



Amigo, yo opto por el chipiristor, falla muy a menudo


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Dic 24, 2011)

Ferdinando12 saludos, cuando un compañero en el foro hace una consulta y alguno de los compañeros le responde es evidente que es con el fin de mitigar sus dudas si mi primera respuesta no le quedo clara el me preguntara que es eso como se realiza pero si algun otro compañero tiene otra idea mejor es aceptada de logica, mi procedimiento lo utilizo solo cundo es necesario y creo que por el clima que se maneja en mi ciudad el deterioro por sulfatacion es mas evidente que en tu ciudad eso creo, me ha tocado hasta quitar el banco de memoria plastico
para cambiar barios pines partidos por el deterioro de sulfatacion, muchas veces se ha pegado el pin del banco de memoria con el plastico y no amortigua y en ese caso que se puede hacer si ya la oxidacion deteriro el baño de los pines y hay solamente un casquete de oxidacion pues quitar la corrosion con liga fina o desarmar el banco de memoria y cambiar el pin o los pines necesarios.
Si te das de cuenta los pasos que le indique al compañero santes va en orden y el ultimo paso es  el de pasarle la liga fina al banco, estoy seguro que si realiza los pasos en orden no creo que tenga que llegar al ultimo procedimiento de la lija fina, ya que abra detectado la falla con los pasos anteriores espero que el compañero comente como soluciono el problema.




saludos


----------



## Mslbrll (Dic 24, 2011)

Algo que nadie pregunto, hace algun ruido el pc cuando lo encendes?? dado el caso que tengas el parlantito//buzzer del pc conectado dodne debe. SI ahce ruido, en provable que sean las memorias, sino fikate el manual del motherboard que tiene que haber un lado dodne diga cuantos pitidos equivalen a cual error.

No se manden a desarmar media maquina solo porque a uno le sirvio, aparte, solo publico 1 post y no respondio mas.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Dic 24, 2011)

Reparación de un mother cambiando pines de un banco RAM? esa si que no me la creo.
Reparacion de un mother con ese grado de sulfatación? tampoco me lo creo.

No entiendo el porqué se dicen estas cosas dignas de fantasías y totalmente inconducentes.

Se agradece el aporte de ayuda, pero sobre bases ciertas y REALIZABLES, con rigor técnico.

Hay que combatir la brujería tecnica.

Insistí con el tema porque me parece grave que alguien sin conocimientos tome por ciertos tales fantasías y crea equivocadamente que pueda lograr repararlas.

.-


----------



## djwash (Dic 24, 2011)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Si entraras a trabajar como tecnico en un taller de reparaciones de PC, quisiera verte pasandole lija a los contactos y explicándole a tu jefe entre la formidable pateadura, que eso es lo debido.
> 
> .-



jajajaja


NO me parace que tenga sentido lo de el cambio de pines de banco de memoria, si llegara la sulfatacion a tal punto, estarian tambien sulfatados otros puertos mas expuestos, y el daño llegaria a tal punto que la placa madre se tiraria sola a la basura, al lijar aun asi sea lo mas suave posible, al sacar la "sulfatacion" sacarias parte del baño de oro, lo que dejaria mas expuesto a la intemperie, perderia la proteccion del oro, perderia la forma original del pin y al insertar la memoria se rayarian sus contactos.

Sinceramente me parece salvaje esa practica, aunque he hecho reparaciones un poco drasticas en algunos mother, no he llegado a ese extremo...

Cada uno es dueño de realizar reparaciones como se le de la gana, pero cuando estamos trabajando sobre hard ajeno se vuelve un poco irresponsable, al intentar reparar un equipo este quedara inutilizado, y si funciona con la complejidad de dicha reparacion el precio del trabajo seria la mitad del valor del mother o mas, depende del valor que le demos a nuestro trabajo.

Por otro lado con los datos que dio el usuario, pueden ser otro monton de cosas la falla, no solo las memorias...


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Dic 25, 2011)

Ferdinando12 saludos, si hablamos de brujería tecnica no practico ese metodo pero si a ti te funciona dinos el conjuro para aprender, yo estoy comentando mi experiencia con motherboard que me han dado para arreglar y otras que me han regalado estando guardadas por meses, me gusta experimentar y si tu te haz limitado a lo basico pues es tu gusto, te recuerdo que antes no se hablaba de reballing simplemente se decia el chip de video esta dañado y la board no sirve hoy es una realidad el poder cambiar ese chip, asi que no es dificil el quitar el banco plastico y cambiar un pin para de nuevo introducir el banco de nuevo en los pines,esos pines no estan soldados al plastico sino embonados y tienen ya su cavidad en en banco, te recuerdo que hay clientes que los equipos se les daña y lo guardan por meses y despues ante una necesidad lo mandad a arreglar y hay es donde se dan muchos casos no solo en los bancos de memoria sino en las pistas de la board.
 como dijo djwash (Sinceramente me parece salvaje esa practica, aunque he hecho reparaciones un poco drasticas en algunos mother, no he llegado a ese extremo...) eso quiere decir que ha experimentado y lo seguira haciendo, algun dia se te presentara una board como las que he reparado y lo mas seguro es que la repararas pero el que arregla apunta de brujería.....

(La practica hace al maestro)

Saludos a todos


----------



## djwash (Dic 25, 2011)

Es posible cambiar cualquier componente soldado de un mother, teniendo las herramientas necesarias.

Pero lo de limar pines se lo dejemos para el mecanico que arregla el Renault 12...


----------



## kevinyo88 (Dic 28, 2011)

amigo me trajieron una modrther board que pitava, supuse que era la memoria, le puse la memoria nueva,despues encendia pero se quedava y no salia todas la letras de inicio ni entraba al  setup, coji el p4(integrado removible)y lo limpie con alchol , luego encendio bien , estava instalando windows cuando de repente se quedo, cambie por ootra memoria ram, y se quedava el windows con todas las memorias que cambie,me di cuenta que en el banco donde entra las memorias estava como quemado unos pines y en muy mal estado, que me recomiendan cambiar ese banco de datos o sera alguna otra cosa?

a y otra cosita la modem tiene ademas del conector atx tiene otro que e s el de cuatro pines amarillo con negro que es el del video pero esta board enciende con y sin este conector ahy tiene algo que ver?


----------



## djwash (Dic 28, 2011)

Pasa el modelo de la board, pueden ser los pines, la particion, todas las memorias, temperatura, el disco de instalacion, si ese pin de cuatro cables es cuadrado con dos cables amarillos y dos negros es el pin de alimentacion del procesador.


----------



## kevinyo88 (Dic 29, 2011)

bueno aqui esta el modelo es una p4i65g, lo que pasa es que yo eh tenido board que cuando tienen el pin de cuatro pata  encienden solo si le conectas el conector ese pero esta enciende con y sin el conector pero se queda cuando estoy instalando el windows


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Dic 30, 2011)

kevinyo88 saludos, compañero lo mas seguro es que te puede estar fallando el voltaje del banco de memoria esto lo da por lo general cuando hay un corto en el banco de memoria el tarnsistor mosfet (Q27=9T16GH) o la resistencia (RN48=0 OHM) si tienes conocimientos tecnicos sabras como medir el mosfte o miralo y observa que no este recalentado el mosfet y la resistencia, sobre el banco quemado hay dos formas pero la que te recomiendo es el quitar el banco plastico azul de la memoria aplicandole palanca hacia arriba para salga solo lo plastico y cambiar el pin o los pines necesarios yo lo he realizado cualquier duda pregunta.
una pregunta ambos bancos estan quemados?.



Saludos


----------



## santes (Dic 30, 2011)

*Hola que tal broters! *

Una disculpa por no atender el post de mi duda como se debe, aunque ya me e leeido todo el contenido y me he puesto al corriente, lo que había pasado es que estaba ocupado  en solucionar y poner en marcha mi proyecto de titulación y gracias a esta linda comunidad lo he logrado. 

Y ahora si, en  marcha para revivir la PC 

He hecho las siguientes pruebas:

Desconecte todos los periféricos, memoria RAM y disco duro, entonces encendí la PC, pero esta igual que como si tuviera todo conectado, porque enciende pero  el speaker no emite ningún sonido, la mother es la siguiente http://www.legendmicro.com/store/7105_Gateway-C77881-306-OEMD915GAGLG1-Motherboard-Augsbu-OEMD915GAGLG1.lmsp

Lo siguiente que hare sera revisar la fuente, porque la mother no tiene ningún capacitor  inflado, o por lo menos no le he visto ninguno.

El modelo de la computadora es una Gateway 510 mx

la compre hace como 7 años y nunca me había fallado 

Gracias a todos por sus aportaciones y tiempo


----------



## kevinyo88 (Dic 30, 2011)

amigo yo arregle una board que encendía pero no pitaba, revise los filtros de la fuente estaban inflados, los cambie y solucione el problema.
amigo eduardo rivera gracias por la respuesta voy a intentar lo que me dices gracias.. mas tarde respondo


----------



## santes (Dic 30, 2011)

Hola de nuevo! 

Me he apurado a revisar que tal estaba la fuente de poder y como nunca había checado una, me vi un tutorial:






Pues segui las indicaciones, probe las salidas, me dan 5.17 V y 12.1 V 

Después la sometí a la prueba de estrés y los voltajes se mantuvieron estables, bajaron unas cuantas decenas de milivolts.

Destape la fuente y me encontré con que,  la fuente esta muy bien, no tiene nada quemado, ningún capacitor inflado o reventado, esta impecable.


Con lo que me deja con pocas opciones que no sea a mother board  

Aunque es muy pronto para sacar conclusiones, tendrán alguna sugerencia??

*Gracias  por adelantado*


----------



## santes (Dic 30, 2011)

Siguiente informe 

Saque la mother board del gabinete, solo tiene conectado el microprocesador y el cooler osea esta desnudita completamente , así que conecte la fuente y encendí la tarjeta, el resultado es que sigue igual, el speaker no emitió ningún sonido. y ahora que esta afuera la mother a he checado cuidadosa y meticulosamente para ver alguna avería, quemadura, o  moretón, y la veo muy bien. No tiene ningún rastro de sobrecalentamiento o capacitor inflado. Se me esta empezando a complicar esto...
¿Tendrán alguna sugerencia?

Gracias por su tiempo


----------



## djwash (Dic 30, 2011)

Probaste con el micro y una memoria?

Si no le pones memoria no va a hacer nada...


----------



## santes (Dic 30, 2011)

Que tal Djwash Gracias por tu respuesta 

Acabo de probarlo con una memoria RAM, y siguió igual bro, no se que puede estar fallando, no creo que sea el micro ¿o si?

aparte como tengo dos mause opticos, pero uno es usb y el otro ps2, pues decidí probar ambos, con el de Usb cuando lo conecto el led lector del mause parpadea y se queda apagado, pero con el ps2, el led se queda encendido todo el tiempo, pero aun asi, no consigo que pase nada mas, esta prueba la hice con la memoria RAM conectada y sin La RAM conectada y en ambos casos paso lo mismo.

Gracias, y a seguir dandole!


----------



## djwash (Dic 30, 2011)

Por estos lados cuando las mother no dan video y no pasan los test las cambiamos, no es que no tengamos las herramientas, pero en la mayoria de los casos el arreglo sale mas caro que una mother nueva, y si es vieja como la tuya a veces tenemos guardadas algunas que quedan de actualizaciones, al dia de hoy maquinas como esa estresan a los clientes, aqui tengo una similar que esta en el mismo estado (No da video) y ya fue reemplazada por una plataforma nueva, y tengo dos parecidas funcionando, son placas muy baratas se deberian conseguir usadas...


----------



## santes (Dic 30, 2011)

Djwash tienes razón, una buena opción seria comprar otra pero el problema es, que no se, si es la placa o el micro el que falla, porque la mother se ve muy bien, aunque podría ser que después de la prueba que hice en el puerto serial como plante el el post al iniciar el tema, queme algún componente interno, la pregunta seria ¿cual fue?

En caso de que compre otra mother y no sirva el micro, pues tendré que hacer otro gasto.y eso no estaría tan guapo.

En cuanto crees que me salga en dolares si quiero armar una nueva computadora, ya tengo el gabinete, una fuente atx de 24 pines, un disco duro sata, los lectores de disco y usb. Que son las partes que sobraron de la computadora. sin contar el monitor.

Digamos que quiero una mother de potencia entre media y alta.

Gracias


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Dic 30, 2011)

santes saludos. realiza esta prueba con el procesador puesto en la board y sin el disipador conectala y enciendela esto lo haces con una mano colocando los dedos en el procesador y la otra agarrando el cable de poder y desconectarlo en el momento que se caliente el procesador o utilizando el interruptor de la fuente si lo tiene, esto con el fin de no quemar el procesador.
Si calienta el procesador el problema puede ser la bios, digo puede ser ya que hay otras causas para esta falla pero la board intel sufren mucho de la bios.
Pero si no calienta el falla esta en la fuente de la borad que controla el voltaje del procesador.
A estas alturas ya no tienes nada que perder consigue otro procesador si tienes la facilidad ojo creo que los celeron no prenden en esta board tiene que ser pentium 4 , si despues de esto ,no hay resultado desconecta todo bateria, procesador etc, solo la motherboard y labala con agua y detergente y secala con un secador de cabello de aire caliente de alguna dama sercana es mas despues de secarla bien dejala un dia mas al sol y luego conectala aveces estan bloquedas.


Suerte


----------



## djwash (Dic 30, 2011)

Esa no la sabia, la de desbloquear una mother lavandola con agua...

Y santes, los precios y variedad que se manejan aqui no son los mismos que alla, pero como usuario te recomiendo AMD, depende de lo que quieras gastar, con AMD siempre obtendras una plataforma de buena calidad y buen rendimiento a un precio bajo, mother Gygabyte o Asus, preferentemente con chipset 880G en adelante, y micro Athlon II x2 250 en adelante, 4G de ram DDR3, hay mother como la M5A88-M que tienen socket AM3+ y soporta los micros nuevos, en el futuro es importante, por ahora con el Athlon 250 andas bien. Y si andas con ganas de gastar mas te compras la que esta en mi album o similar, que es una excelente placa...

NO soy hincha de AMD, es solo que es lo que siempre he tenido y se adapto a mi bolsillo, me ha dado grandes satisfacciones, y es lo que mas se vende...


----------

